

Ask HN: Has anyone here ever made an Ubuntu usplash theme? - jasonlbaptiste

Shouldn't be too hard with the resources out there on the web to help, but it's always good to be in touch with someone that can answer questions.  Not looking to go too complex, but definitely want to have custom animations for loading bar,etc. included.  If you could leave your contact info here or just drop me a quick email j[at]jasonlbaptiste.com it would be greatly appreciated!
======
jamesbritt
I've done it for Kubuntu. My laptop boots with my company name (Neurogami).
Just because. :)

I used a tool on KDE: KSplasher. Trick getting the image size and resolution
correct. Helps to start by modding an existing theme.

